# Seek n Destroy - My new ferrets



## TigerCoastal (Jan 4, 2011)

Just picked these 2 up tonight as an addition to our menagerie, they are both 10 weeks old, the sable(m) is called Seek the white(f) is called Destroy.
































post up some pics if you have ferrets


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 4, 2011)

Not really into ferrets, but I'm curious, were they named after the MetallicA song?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 4, 2011)

Nah, didnt even think of that when i named them, seek just likes looking at things while destroy wants to kill it


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh well, good names anyway. I have a Spencer's Monitor named Whiplash, she doesn't mind giving the odd tail whip.


----------



## yommy (Jan 5, 2011)

spewing they are illegal in QLD they would make awesome pets..........


----------



## guzzo (Jan 5, 2011)

I would so love a ferret or two..........


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is mishka  im getting her saturday


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the personalities these critters seem to have! I also reckon the names "Seek & Destroy" to be very funny  Sadly I haven't any plans to buy any (although I was looking at a couple of kittens I saw for sale at a recent market and was thinking hmmmm )


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2011)

here is a couple of mine i have 4 all mine are desexed, a male will stink if not desexed, and a female can die if she stays in heat for too long, just thought id mention it in case you were not aware.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 6, 2011)

ash...mishka is pretty, i love the bandit mask she has 

Moose...they great entertainment, i have found my 2 act like a cross between a kitten and a puppy when they not sleeping

Sarah yeah i know about the desexing and the females on heat, i dont find the smell of them that bad have kept them before when i was younger. How old is the one curled up on the seat? My last lot lived till they were 5.5(f) and 6(m) years old.

I need to get a better pic of Destroys(white) back and tail, she has black hairs scattered among the white


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 6, 2011)

shes adorable!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2011)

taz the old boy curled up on his couch is rather old he is a rescue i adopted him when he was 4 years old that estimate was given by a vet i think he is older ive had him 2 years now so i think he is at least 6years but possibly a lot older going by the amount he sleeps compared to the other 3 . The black eyed white Maisey has black guard hairs through out her body she is the only one i bought as a kit as the others are rescues. A intact male is a ferret you just cant keep indoors their odour is very strong almost over powering probably wouldnt be noticed if he was outside.Ferrets can live to about 7 to 9years if they dont get sick. Ferrets dont do well in heat and many ferrets die every summer from being exposed to over 28 deg temps. Sorry if you know this all already but i thought id mention it for the others who might be looking in to getting a ferret or just recently got one.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 6, 2011)

could tell that he was rather old....looks kinda like my old boy did when he was around 8. the 2 i had previously and these 2 i got as kits, i prefer the idea of having them grow up with me, the few rescues i have had anything to do with have been satanic! I used to keep my intact male inside, he just used to get a bath every 10 days or so when the smell used to get to much. Their enclosure outside has an underground retreat that goes 3 feet underground so they can escape the heat, but most of the time if we are home they will be inside with me. I do know what your saying already but it is good to get it out there, there are alot of people that i know on this forum and others that have recently got ferrets for the first time and they might not know.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 6, 2011)

i cant wait to get my kit


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2011)

yes the old boy is rather grey and slow moving now but he is the sweetest ferret out of my 4,a lot of rescues have been mistreated and hence are poorly socialised and definitely dont suit most people, ive got only one ferret i can trust with my kids , the other 3 are only handled by adults.Your enclosure outside sounds like it will suit a ferret to a tee seeing as they love to burrow. I cant help but spread the word about ferrets, this is the season were vast numbers of ferrets are finding themselves dumped or surrendered , i have a friend who only today picked up 6 from the RSPCA and thats just one day he picked another couple up earlier this week.


----------



## marina (Jan 6, 2011)

*mythe ones i used to have*

i bought 2 ferrets, named them minty and lily. had them for about half a yeah until i was gonna move to NZ but then didnt end up moving. gave then to a couple that were willingly to look after them for a year, cause i wan gonna come back. when i wanted them back, they said they sold them. will always love the two little treasures


----------

